# 86.5 Hardbody Issues



## HardestOfBodies (Aug 21, 2017)

Hey everyone, I have a 1986.5 hardbody 3.0 V6 5spd 4x4 and ive been having some strange issues. It started with just a rough idle, but now its dangerous to drive. When the rough idle started I went to the ECU for codes and pulled some that had nothing to do with fuel. I replaced all of the parts anyway and it fixed nothing. A week or so later it started to bog down around 2500 rpm when taking off from a stop. I looked everywhere for answers and nothing I did helped. Then i couldn't get the truck over 2800 rpm, when i did get to 2800 rpm it was like hitting a brick wall. The truck hit a rev limiter and dropped the front end Hard. I sent it to a mechanic friend of mine and he replaced the Distributor, Ignition Coil, MAF, and TPS. Again that did nothing, i went back to the ECU and a Injector malfunction code came out of nowhere. When i took the injectors out the first stage was stuck open, dumping gas into the throttle body. The second stage injector was totally clogged, from my understanding the second stage comes on around 2800 rpm to add the extra fuel needed and that would explain the issue i was having. Now the truck is acting like its starving for fuel, at the same time smelling incredibly rich. That doesn't make much sense to me so i went to forums and started asking for ideas. People said my transmission was bad, that i needed a new block, some really outlandish ideas. I heard about these truck having a common factory splice problem, so i went it and fixed all of the splices properly, that didn't help so i bought a new fuel filter, fuel pump, and pressure regulator. All of the money and the time ive spent working on this truck i would really hate to sell it and take that loss. I took these new injectors out to test the solenoids, i turned the key without them in to make sure that it was getting fuel and the first injector slot almost immediately filled with fuel. I have no idea if that is normal or not because ive never worked on a throttle body injected vehicle in my life. Any help would be greatly appreciated, THANKS!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Pull the codes.

What you describe sounds like the truck is in limp mode, so the ECU is preventing the engine from going over 2500 RPM until you get the problem fixed.

Post back what the code is.

Do you know how to check the codes on these trucks?


----------



## HardestOfBodies (Aug 21, 2017)

Yes I've been pulling codes, and the only code I have now is 13 for the cylinder head temp sensor. The other ones finally went away. The cylinder head temp sensor is brand new and I've had all of these codes from the day I've had the truck. I fixed the issue with the truck not going over 2800, that was the injector issue. I have very little power now, like I said I've replaced all fuel related parts. Do you think I might have a bad cylinder? I've wanted to check but my starter went bad the other day so I can't check right now.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

To test the fuel injectors in the throttle body, check out this Nissan service bulletin:

http://ww2.justanswer.com/uploads/heavychevy396/2010-11-16_221619_1986_nissan_d21_rough_idle.pdf


----------

